# Is EMS really right for you?



## Chimpie (Oct 10, 2005)

Check here.

Monkey Impressionist
Professional Shopper
President


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm supposed to be a Superhero... that's close enough for me!!!!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 10, 2005)

It said my ideal job in "In a land Far, Far Away!"  and I used my real name...somehow it KNEW I am a princess


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey, I checked out a couple of the other "Predictors" on the site...

This is what it gave me for my "position predictor":


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 10, 2005)

(My Full. Name), Your ideal job is a Supermodel. But my wife thinks I should keep my job as a Paramedic...

I can be both, can't I..?

(My Wifes Full-Name) , Your ideal job is a Suicide Bomber

Okay... Now that is f*cked up!


----------



## Beegers (Oct 10, 2005)

My Full name.....is a Brain Surgeon.  :blink:


----------



## ma2va92 (Oct 10, 2005)

oh well .. time to check the help wanted adds

Muppet Impersonator.


----------



## ipscscott (Oct 11, 2005)

Ummm... suicide bomber. WTF?  :blink:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 11, 2005)

(My Full Name), your job is a princess. WTF??? Im about as tomboy as they get. Id get booted from the job within an hour. :blink:  h34r:


----------



## joemt (Oct 11, 2005)

Bungee Jump Tester.. UGH


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 11, 2005)

I tried it again with my married name and it said I should be a big game hunter. Now thats more like it if you consider an 8pt buck "big game".


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 12, 2005)

> *Your ideal job is a Unemployable layabout*


All right, who got me confused with Jon?  :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Oct 12 2005, 01:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL!!!

Watch...jon will do his name and it will come back with something crazy like Brain Surgeon.

Just our luck...Jon....cutting on peoples brains!!!  Imagine!!!


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joemt_@Oct 11 2005, 06:25 PM
> * Bungee Jump Tester.. UGH *


 That would be the guy that makes sure the rope isn't too long, right?

Important job.

Jon


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2005)

> *Jonathan, Your ideal job is a God for everyone. *





> *medicstudentjon, Your ideal job is a Supermodel*





> *Jonathan XXXXXXXXXXXXXX, Your ideal job is a Office Gopher.*


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Oct 10 2005, 06:54 PM
> * I'm supposed to be a Superhero... that's close enough for me!!!!         *





> *PaRescueEMT, Your ideal job is a Traffic Warden. *



I guess that means he is a Fire Police officer???


----------



## Margaritaville (Oct 12, 2005)

I typed my son's name in and got Suicide Bomber. Don't let your kids see that site. That is just horrible!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Oct 12 2005, 01:23 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Oct 12 2005, 01:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Oct 12 2005, 01:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!

Watch...jon will do his name and it will come back with something crazy like Brain Surgeon.

Just our luck...Jon....cutting on peoples brains!!!  Imagine!!! [/b][/quote]
 OK I typed in my dads name and I got tree surgeon. :blink: 



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 12, 2005)

EMS Director-

*Sidney W---, Your ideal job is a … who are you kidding, you work?.*

And this is somehow so true since he never actually works! :blink:  h34r:  :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 12, 2005)

Jennifer = Office Bike (what the HELL is that???)

Jennifer K.... A......= Bungee jumper tester  <_< 

Wingnut = Freeway Light inspector  :angry: 

What the hell? Someone doesn't want me around

Holy Crap, I just did my maiden name (I can't get 3 crappy ones in a row can I?)

      ...I got Human Shield :blink:  :angry: 

I'm gonna go hide somewhere.


----------



## ipscscott (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Oct 12 2005, 12:54 PM
> * I typed my son's name in and got Suicide Bomber. *


 Tell him I'll go halvesies on a load of C-4.  h34r:


----------



## Jon (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Oct 12 2005, 04:18 PM
> *Jennifer = Office Bike (what the HELL is that???)
> *


If you REALLY want to know..........









Please don't kill me......






Used in a sentence.............







Right here......






 :lol:  :lol: Yeah, she's the office bike..... everyone gets a ride :lol:  :lol: 


Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 13 2005, 02:16 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 13 2005, 02:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Oct 12 2005, 04:18 PM
> *Jennifer = Office Bike (what the HELL is that???)
> *


If you REALLY want to know..........









Please don't kill me......






Used in a sentence.............







Right here......






 :lol:  :lol: Yeah, she's the office bike..... everyone gets a ride :lol:  :lol: 


Jon [/b][/quote]
 OMG LOL, that's one I'll have to remember.
Thanks for clarifying Jon 


I don't like that website  <_<  :angry:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Oct 13 2005, 02:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Oct 13 2005, 02:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG LOL, that's one I'll have to remember.
Thanks for clarifying Jon 


I don't like that website  <_<  :angry: [/b][/quote]
 You should sue...


----------



## Phridae (Oct 14, 2005)

Michelle, Your ideal job is a Professional Tramp.
Phridae, Your ideal job is a Sewage Worker. 
Michelle W-------, Your ideal job is a Insurance Fraudster. 
Michelle J---- W------, Your ideal job is a Chef. 

I like the last one. XD


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 14, 2005)

My neighbor is a real insurance fraudster.. I can't think of a week that goes by when either the IRS or the FBI isn't in town watching to see if he shows up at his office. I guess he skipped town with 34M in false claims and settlements. I doubt they'll see him again.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Oct 14 2005, 05:30 PM
> * My neighbor is a real insurance fraudster.. I can't think of a week that goes by when either the IRS or the FBI isn't in town watching to see if he shows up at his office. I guess he skipped town with 34M in false claims and settlements. I doubt they'll see him again. *


----------



## emtd29 (Oct 15, 2005)

Using my first name only:

SHOPLIFTER  ( Huh?)

Using my first and last:

DIETICIAN


I then did the same with my wife's name

First only : EVIL BOSS

First and last:  DODGEM DRIVER


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 12 2005, 11:39 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 12 2005, 11:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Oct 10 2005, 06:54 PM
> * I'm supposed to be a Superhero... that's close enough for me!!!!         *





> *PaRescueEMT, Your ideal job is a Traffic Warden. *



I guess that means he is a Fire Police officer??? [/b][/quote]
 Fire Police - Vol. FF Reject  :lol:


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok,,just using my first name it came up with: Dave, Your ideal job is a Professional Shopper (When I go shopping,,my wife Doesnt go,,because I will play football with Paper Towel Rolls & so forth.) 

then using my first name (as it was given to me) David, Your ideal job is a President

First, Middle & Last: David William ********, Your ideal job is a Office Gopher

First & Last: Dave ********, Your ideal job is a Unemployable layabout


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 17, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Oct 17, 2005)

LMAO!!!!!!


Tami :  Your ideal job is a porn director
Tami L : Your ideal job is a Rally Car Driver
Tami Lee : Your ideal job is a Topless Model
Tami Lee S : Your ideal job is a Alien investigator
Tami Lee S**** : Your ideal job is a Prime Minister


do we see a trend here?????


----------



## SCEMT-B (Oct 26, 2005)

Full name, Soap Actor


----------



## hfdff422 (Nov 9, 2005)

Did anyone else get a$$ kisser? I'm just not OK with that!

My first and last was A$$ Kisser, my first was emporer of the entire world. I'm on my way to the county offices right now and am going to drop my last name. I suppose then that can be *Mr. Emporer of the Entire World*!


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Nov 24, 2005)

Neat site,,,,laughed my arce off,,,,it said I should be a dietician......anyone need a weight managment coach,,lol,,,,working in ems always reminds me of how big people can get, both the patients and the co-workers,lol


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Nov 24, 2005)

And,,,,,you should have stopped at tammi lee,,,,lmao,,,jk,,had to throw that out there hahaha


----------



## ndilley (Nov 24, 2005)

evidently my idea job is *a president*  not the president! huh wonder what thats about


----------



## Celtictigeress (Nov 30, 2005)

Im *cough* a Game hunter...they must have seen my gun cabinet and "toys"


----------



## FLMedic18 (Dec 1, 2005)

emperor of all the world


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLMedic18_@Dec 1 2005, 03:24 PM
> * emperor of all the world *


 Is your name Alan too? see my previous post!


----------



## richmedic101 (Dec 8, 2005)

A TREE SURGEON!!! what do they do? :unsure: Does that mean I have to play with big wood?  I am definitely not cool with that


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, depending if I use my full name, or not, I'm meant to be a Mermaid, Burgler, or an alien investigator.  (shakes head).  I might as well hang up my hat now.


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 13, 2005)

with my first name I got lap dancer. I don't know wether to be excited or scared!


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 6, 2006)

I got Pub Landlord.  I guess that's fitting since I drink... a lot.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 5, 2006)

*Tree surgeon.*


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 14, 2006)

A soccer player. Sweet. Only, the pic showed football players...I'm so confused.


----------



## lucia (Jun 19, 2006)

*Emt In Training*

All  This Material Makes Me Dizzy,


----------



## c-spine (Jun 20, 2006)

First and last name = Topless Model...


:blink: 


that website has a cruel sense of humor. You need to have CLEAVAGE to be a topless model. -looks at self-   :glare:


----------



## dizzymedic (Jul 2, 2006)

I love this.. it is too funny

Marc:  Farmer
full name:  Sewage worker??? (pass the deodorant)
Dizzymedic:  New SATAN????


----------



## fyrdog (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm a Speaking Clock Stand In. I don't know how I'm going to do that when I don't own a watch.


----------



## disassociative (Jul 5, 2006)

Using my full name: I should be a quiz show contestant

Using my Indian Name(Maneuvers with horses): I should be President


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 5, 2006)

you eTerrorist!!!!


----------



## disassociative (Jul 6, 2006)

I didn't spend 7 yrs in evil Medical school to be called Mr.


----------



## cmitchell93270 (Jul 6, 2006)

Useing my whole name, insurance frauder


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 10, 2006)

I think I like using my full name better. It says that I'm supposed to be a jungle explorer...

Hey! If I put in one of my nicknames, I'm supposed to be a monkey impressionist.


----------



## IrishEMT (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello (name here), your ideal job is Another Satan!


----------



## EMTLVFC4 (Oct 29, 2006)

God help me I'm a professional hippie.

I did redo it with my full name and it tells me I'm a money advisor.

Hmmm one extreme to the other


----------



## JimH (Oct 29, 2006)

Alien Investigator
Come to think of it, I think I did that for a while;-)


----------



## smalltownemt (Nov 2, 2006)

It actually said my ideal job is a firefighter....I thought it was supposed to be funny.


----------



## smalltownemt (Nov 2, 2006)

Using my full name it says i should be a flight stewardess.  My boyfriend is an office gopher.  And my dad is a professional tramp-:blush:


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 2, 2006)

So, I think I will keep the job I have despite what it is telling me.  Apparently, I should be a uhhh.....mmmm......"lady of the evening".  LOL!


----------



## EMTLVFC4 (Nov 4, 2006)

They've had way tooooo much fun with this at the station.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello [my real full name] your ideal job is a Topless Model 

Ummm...I'll pass....

Hello [my driver's name] your ideal job is a Professional Tramp 

Hello [my boss's name] your ideal job is a Housekeeper 

ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## 94accord (Nov 16, 2006)

my name :  Fraudster
My driver: dodgem driver
My supervisor: professional tramp
company owners: both stand up comedians

my dad: president! lol ftw... that would be one screwed up country! lol


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 16, 2006)

Emperor of the world. 


But I just want to be a paramedic


----------



## premedtim (Nov 16, 2006)

Topless Model...um, I'm a guy. How the hell would that work?


----------



## Para-Devil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Hahaha*

I was placed as a builder  but i have some sweet plumbers crack!!  always a plus to a job!!


----------



## weretiger13 (Dec 18, 2006)

*if only*

Hello all.  My job predictions were:

weretiger13---lap dancer
real name---brain surgeon

Whee!  If only.  Wouldn't that be cool.  (I mean the brain surgeon, not the lap dancer, of course.)  Either way, though, I'd probably be making more $ than I am now.  

As you've probably guessed, I'm new and glad to be here.  Please be nice to the new girl. :blush: 

weretiger


----------



## Mark (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello weretiger13!

I'm a brain surgeon B)


----------



## paraprincess (Dec 22, 2006)

emperor of the world


----------



## Ignacio_emt_vn (Dec 28, 2006)

Professional plate spinner. Sounds exciting:wacko:


----------



## monkeyfeet (Jan 1, 2007)

satan and/or a pirate. excellent.


----------



## 94accord (Jan 2, 2007)

Had to do all my names:

John: Farmer
John D: Jailbird
John ****l D: Village Idiot
John ********** ****: Professional Shopper
John ********: Office Gopher
JPRDN (my initials): Tree Surgeon


Why do I feel like I got the short end of the stick here?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 2, 2007)

No 94accord never! you just keep forgetting there are 2 sides of the stick!  
Did you ever get your jump bag set up?


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 4, 2007)

First name - chef
first and last -sewage worker
first and middle - hypnotist
full name - speaking clock stand in
emtff376 - pub landlord <--The most accurate!!


----------



## kai.kasin (Jan 13, 2007)

Ouch... Rally car driver....


----------



## 94accord (Jan 25, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> No 94accord never! you just keep forgetting there are 2 sides of the stick!
> Did you ever get your jump bag set up?




Not yet, I am still working on figuring out what kind i want to get. I do have some basic supplies, but i been working on building my computer as of late... i can not live without a computer, and my old one needs to be burned! lol.

My new partner: 
Cara H. : Hairdresser


----------



## EMSPlace (Jan 28, 2007)

Im a chef!


----------



## Glorified (Feb 14, 2007)

I got "Village idiot" for Joseph.  "Crash-test dummy" for Joe.  And sewage worker for Joseph Ibrahim


----------



## AMPEMT85 (Jun 25, 2008)

I got topless model twice, one for my real name and one for my user name here..hmmmm....
and I got lumberjack for my first and middle name!

I could be a topless model for lumberjacks, i'm sure they'd appreciate it!

my EMT proctor partner Brad got topless model too...weird!


----------



## Jon (Jun 25, 2008)

Just sing:
"I'm a Lumberjack and I'm OK..."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clPYfaTvHT0


----------



## housert (Jun 26, 2008)

Great I am supposed to be a Topless Dancer.  I knew I was heading down the wrong career path!   I guess I can dance, cause a guy to have a heart attack and treat him all at the same time!:wacko:


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 26, 2008)

Housekeeeper LOL


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

Emporer of all the world!


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 26, 2008)

Insurance Fraudster? Does that mean I should do insurance fraud or catch those that do????


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 26, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Insurance Fraudster? Does that mean I should do insurance fraud or catch those that do????



Do it....darn just saying do it was too short.


----------



## M_Appl (Jul 1, 2008)

I am supposed to be a pub landlord! Ha money and booze!!!


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am supposed to be a Jungle Explorer. Well, with some of the places that I have had to go into jungle explorer might just fit.


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 8, 2008)

Apparently I'm supposed to be another Satan.... not good.....  I'm sure the pay sucks....


----------



## Bosco578 (Jul 9, 2008)

I put my name in and the system crashed. Then I got  a virus.......


----------



## jamiga (Jul 23, 2008)

Lumberjack.
Lap Dancer.


I'm running out to by a red flannel thong now.
BRB.


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Jul 23, 2008)

Emperor of all the world is my new job


----------



## Robby1974 (Jul 24, 2008)

Topless Model


----------



## firetender (Jul 25, 2008)

Tour guide driving a high-top, 8 passenger limo-van to Hana, Maui: 1,234 curves, 108 One lane bridges, 250 miles per day, or to the summit of the 2nd largest mountain/volcano in the world.

Being a medic can actually help you land something bizarre like this.


----------



## traumateam1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol!!
Full Name: Lap Dancer
First Name: Topless Model
and First Name with Last Name abbreviation: Profesional Tramp


----------



## MidniteMedic (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey thanks for your query, I have checked out everything about you and I predict that your ideal job MidniteMedic is an Emperor of all the world. Good luck in your new career. 


  Description Score   
Salary 10/10   
Education 6/10   
Job Satisfaction  10/10   
Community Contribution  8/10   
Pulling Power  10/10   
Uniform 10/10   
Total 54/60


----------



## apagea99 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hahaha!!! I got Sewage Worker!


----------

